# Moving to Sharjah



## fefe76 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have just accepted a teaching job in Sharjah and will be moving there as soon as my documents etc are processed.
I will be moving with my husband and 18 month old daughter.

Any advice, helpful information would be appreciated. I have previously lived in Bahrain but I hear Sharjah is quite strict.

How strict is it? Is it hard to go about life as a female? What is around that is family / child friendly? 

Good nurseries for my child? I would like her to go to a more western type of nursery if that helps narrow things down.


----------



## bash108 (Dec 6, 2016)

I am also thinking of moving to UAE for a teaching post . I am from the UK.

I would be very interested in your experience, particular around the cinfusing issue of renting in UAE.

I have also considered Sharjah.

Please let me know, if you would be amiable to a correspondence.

Kind Regards,
Bash


----------

